
Patterns of Software – Richard P. Gabriel - quazar
https://wiki.c2.com/?PatternsOfSoftware
======
quazar
PDF available here:
[https://www.dreamsongs.com/Files/PatternsOfSoftware.pdf](https://www.dreamsongs.com/Files/PatternsOfSoftware.pdf)

